# Safari awnings



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We have a standard awning on the Rexhall which is minus sides & a front (as is usual). We'd like some. I've looked in the catalogue which is in the enormous pile of bumff which came with the van, and they only seem to do them without windows. Anyone know of add-ons with windows?

Dougie.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Dougie

Have a look here http://www.carefreeofcolorado.com/rvmhac_addaroom.asp?m=01010401

If it is what you are looking for give me a shout.
Regards
Linda


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

LC1962 said:


> Hi Dougie
> 
> Have a look here http://www.carefreeofcolorado.com/rvmhac_addaroom.asp?m=01010401
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. This is what's in the brochure in the van, but I see there are optional clear WeatherView panels etc. I'll PM you. 

Dougie.


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

I got one from Foxwell Products for my RV , ok for the money. Away at the moment but when I get back to the UK later today I will send you another reply with the link as it is on my home PC.

Linda has replied know she has them in her catalogue.

Regards

Lampie


----------

